# is medium rare pork tenderloin safe?



## sonnysmoker (Sep 15, 2016)

Smoked two pork tenderloins today, pulled at 135. Was still quite pink, but had great flavor and was tender/juicy. The pork tenderloin never reached 140F. Is it safe to eat tenderloin at this temperature?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 15, 2016)

First off, welcome to SMF!

When you get a chance would you swing by Roll Call & introduce yourself.

Then we can all give you a proper welcome.

We go by the USDA guidelines for safe temps to eat meat. For pork that would be 145.

However, I like my pork on the pink side like you do & I pull mine at 140.

Some of the celebrity chefs will pull theirs at 135. 

I am not going to say that it is safe at that temp, but it sure is nice & juicy!

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 15, 2016)

sonnysmoker said:


> Smoked two pork tenderloins today, pulled at 135. Was still quite pink, but had great flavor and was tender/juicy. The pork tenderloin never reached 140F. Is it safe to eat tenderloin at this temperature?


You ate it already , why the question? So you stress out at the first burp?


----------



## hardwoodalchemy (Sep 15, 2016)

For what it's worth, I recently did a little research into the risk of trichinosis (relative to making some capicola). According to this page, the risk of trichinosis is about 1 in 154 million. That's really quite low.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 15, 2016)

HardwoodAlchemy said:


> For what it's worth, I recently did a little research into the risk of trichinosis (relative to making some capicola). According to this page, the risk of trichinosis is about 1 in 154 million. That's really quite low.


True, but there are other microscopic critters out there that are mostly killed off at 140 degrees.  That's why here at SMF, we all recommend the cooking temps set by the USDA.

Not trying to poo poo your research, just stating what the forum owner, and members, have committed to doing, and that is to provide good and SAFE information regarding the cooking and consumption of meats and meat products.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> True, but there are other microscopic critters out there that are mostly killed off at 140 degrees.  That's why here at SMF, we all recommend the cooking temps set by the USDA.
> 
> Not trying to poo poo your research, just stating what the forum owner, and members, have committed to doing, and that is to provide good and SAFE information regarding the cooking and consumption of meats and meat products.










USDA used to say 160° was the safe Temp---That was usually Dry.

Then about 5 years ago they changed & said 145° is Safe----That is never Dry!

Bear


----------



## hardwoodalchemy (Sep 15, 2016)

Roger that.


----------

